# Solved: Apple Releases iOS 5.0.1 Beta  Available for Download



## cerma1993 (Nov 3, 2011)

Apple has just released iOS 5.0.1 beta for developers. After receiving many complaints regarding the battery life issue on iOS 5 devices, everyone was expecting this release.









Just few moments ago Apple also confirmed that iOS 5 contains bugs which are causing battery issues on devices esp on iPhone 4S. We dont expect that any new features are coming in it, but bugs related to battery and iCloud are fixed in it.









iOS 5.0.1 Beta can be downloaded from Apples Developer Program. Only those users who have already purchased the membership can login and download this release. It will surely take few more weeks to reach the hands of general users.
*Update:* iOS 5.0.1 brings multitasking gestures for iPad 1 users.
*Update 2x:* The changes include:


Fixes bugs affecting battery life
Adds Multitasking Gestures for original iPad
Resolves bugs with Documents in the Cloud
Improves voice recognition for Australian users using dictation
Contains security improvements. iOS 5.0.1 beta introduces a new way for developers to specify files that should remain on device, even in low storage situations.


----------

